# Edificios de las Provincias Peruanas 2



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Bueno, amigos, en vista de que el thread anterior se recontrasaturó, nace éste, con las fotos enviadas por todos nosotros.
Debo advertir que las imágenes de este thread sólo se refieren a las construcciones contemporáneas, pues mi intención es mostrar exclusivamente lo que se hace en nuestros días. Los que deseen admirar obras coloniales o arquitectura monumental no las podrán encontrar en este espacio. 

*ABANCAY*


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

muy buena compilacion, esta mucho mejor, aunque en trujillo ya son edificios viejos, ya pondre nuevas vistas para variar !


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*AREQUIPA*




























_Foto: Fayo_










_Foto: Fayo_










_Foto: Fayo_




















Los seis edificios más altos de las provincias peruanas






























Hospital Seguín










Edificio Sudamericano










Hotel Presidente










_Foto: Fayo_










Cayma
_Foto: Jeremy_










_Foto: Jeremy_










Edificio Los Geranios




















_Foto: Jeremy_










_Foto: Jeremy_










_Foto: Jeremy_










_Foto: Jeremy_










_Foto: Fayo_










Hotel Cabildo
_Foto: Fayo_










Edificio Los Cerezos, en Cayma
_Foto: Jeremy_


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*BAGUA GRANDE*


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

:applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause:


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Pongo una vista de *Tacna*, no salen edificios pero..










Y otra de... *Puno*


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Edit


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

que feas fotos x dios... nuestras ciudades se distinguen por la arquictectura antigua e colonial y lo moderno es cuando restauran un edificio pa convertirlo en un banco o no se... con estas fotos desilucion visitar estas ciudades cuando la realidad es otra para ciudades sin ningun encanto


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Liquid: hay otros threads para construcciones antiguas, como iglesias y arquitectura colonial. Este es sólo para construcciones actuales. A tí no te gustan, a mí sí. Ya estoy aburrido de ver puras antiguedades.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Edited


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Edited


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

*Puerto Maldonado*










*Chimbote*


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Edited


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Estan bonitas las fotos, aunque hay que reconocer que falta modernidad, se ven muy atrasadas nuestras ciudades del interior.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Sí, nuestros pueblos tienen que modernizarse. Están muy atrasados.


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

*Talara:*


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Esta foto del cusco no le favorece en nada, el estadio se ve medio extravagante, no parece ser un estadio.


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

*Cerro de Pasco con nieve! Wow!*


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Lo que pasa es que Pasco esta a mas de 4300 msnm, por algo le dicen el techo del Peru.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Edited


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Puerto Maldonado realmente da pena...igual Chimbote y Puno...ufff...no pense que eran tan feas.


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> Lo que pasa es que Pasco esta a mas de 4300 msnm, por algo le dicen el techo del Peru.


What????? 4300!! Imagínense.. en Calama ya me cuesta respirar.. y son 2.300 mts... imaginense allí... nunca ire entonces a C. de Pasco... xD

Es que bueno soy costeño vivo a 0 m.s.n.m...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

jajaja, aqui hay muchas ciudades con esa altitud, Puno no mas esta a 3800 msnm, cuando fui me dio un soroche bravo, nunca me olvidare.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*CAJAMARCA*


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*CALLAO*








El edificio más alto. _Foto: Skyperú34_










Hospital Daniel A. Carrión










Edificio en el malecón de La Punta










Edificio en los alrededores de la plaza principal de La Punta










El edificio de Aduanas, a la derecha, es uno de los más altos del Callao. 
El de la izquierda es el Instituto del Mar (IMARPE).
_Fotos: Pedro1011_










Panorámicas de La Punta



























































_Foto: Ejsabad_






























La Perla


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*CAMANA*











*CERRO DE PASCO*


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> jajaja, aqui hay muchas ciudades con esa altitud, Puno no mas esta a 3800 msnm, cuando fui me dio un soroche bravo, nunca me olvidare.


Soroche? Que es eso? xD


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*CUSCO*








Vista panorámica










Av. 28 de Julio










_Fotos: Recontra Peruano_










Esta es una panorámica de la ciudad en las proximidades del aeropuerto.










Corte Superior


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

pedro1011 said:


> *ILO*


En ese hotel me alojé en Ilo! Tiene una vista espectacular de la ciudad...


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*CUTERVO*





















*CHACHAPOYAS*








Municipalidad




















Municipalidad










Hostal chachapoyano


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Has hecho muy bien en pasar las fotos acá, el otro thread estaba repelto de posts y era un problema revisar las fotos, gracias por el esfuerzo en hacer este nuevo thread fotográfico. kay:


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Estan buenas las fotos. Muestran que sea como sea se ha podido alcanzar alguito. 

Una de Pimentel.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

bueno me doy cuenta que las partes que son nuevas en las ciudades peruanas son bien feas prefiero mil veces sus partes historicas....


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

pedro1011 said:


> Sí, GRG, me acuerdo de la primera vez que colaboraste y nos contaste acerca de tu estadía en Ilo. Me alegra que te gustara. Eres un chileno bien chochera del Perú!
> Bueno, mañana sigo. Opinen con confianza y manden fotos. Chau.


Si! La verdad Ilo me encantó, Tacna y Lima también.. el resto he tenido la mala suerte de no haber ido...

Espérenme que ahora pongo fotos..


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

*Moyobamba*


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> bueno me doy cuenta que las partes que son nuevas en las ciudades peruanas son bien feas prefiero mil veces sus partes historicas....


Pero es que las ciudades tampoco pueden ser museos vivientes ni exclusivamente vitrinas para turistas. Son, ante todo, lugares donde la gente vive, trabaja y hace sus negocios. Por lo tanto, no se pueden quedar congeladas. Pero tienes razón al decir que están bastante feitas. Hay que mejorar muchísimo. Los arquitectos tienen mucho que aportar para que mejoren los diseños en las provincias.

GRG: Está bonita tu foto de Moyobamba. Gracias.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*CHICLAYO*


















Garza Hotel _Foto: Fayo_










Gran Hotel Chiclayo _Foto: Fayo_










Edificio de la FAP


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Pero es que las ciudades tampoco pueden ser museos vivientes ni exclusivamente vitrinas para turistas. Son, ante todo, lugares donde la gente vive, trabaja y hace sus negocios. Por lo tanto, no se pueden quedar congeladas. Pero tienes razón al decir que están bastante feitas. Hay que mejorar muchísimo. Los arquitectos tienen mucho que aportar para que mejoren los diseños en las provincias.
> 
> GRG: Está bonita tu foto de Moyobamba. Gracias.


bueno pedro nuestras ciudades no estan congeladas y no se cual es tu afan de buscar modernidad en lugares donde no hay por una ciudad realmente hermosa es cusco sin tener partes modernas y lo que pasa en las mayorias de ciudades es que se restauran casonas virreynales y las convierten en cosas lujosas o de utilizacion publica a eso se entiende cosas modernas... x ejemplo a cajamrca se le restauraban casonas para convertilos en bancos o hoteles o restauranes de muy buena categoria x eso a veces escuchaba que cajamrca era una moderna ciudad museo viviente... creo que arequipa le paso lo mismo restauraron varias casonas y las convirtieron en en bancos bueno creo que en tema de modernidad arequipa es la unica que pasa piola


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Bueno ademas la hermosura de algo es muy dificil de captar con una foto x ejemplo hubieron muchas fotos del cuzco pero como que no me impresionaban pero hazta que vi las fotos del cuzco hecha por macross dije wow 

aparte aqui tenga una foto de puno


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*CHIMBOTE*


















Corte Superior










Hospital Regional


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*FERREÑAFE*


















Museo de Sicán


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*HUANCAYO*




































































_Posts: Chalaco_










_Foto: Pedro1011_










_Foto: Mavo_










_Foto: Mavo_


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*HUANUCO*








Universidad Hermilio Valdizán


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Liquid....tu dices que se busca modernidad donde no la hay...pero como sabemos que no hay si no buscamos? 

Municipalidad de Yunguyo










Municipalidad de Ilave (el edificio moderno)


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

no quieor ser malo pero ...tarapoto está hasta el wevo


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*HUARAZ*


















Urbanización El Pinar, construida por la minera Antamina para sus trabajadores










La urbanización está rodeada, como indica su nombre, por un hermoso bosque de pinos.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*ICA*


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*ILAVE*





















*ILO*


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Sin duda lo mejor que tiene Chiclayo son sus museos...


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*IQUITOS*




























El hospital de Essalud, el edificio más alto de la ciudad.























*JULIACA*


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

grg1992 said:


> Soroche? Que es eso? xD


Soroche es una palabra de origen quechua que usamos aca para definir el mal de altura, es decir el dolor de cabeza insoportable, mareos, falta de oxigeno y hasta nauseas, que uno siente cuando llega a alturas mayores de los 3000 msnm.
La ultima vez que me dio Soroche fue cuando estuve en Pastoruri a casi 5000 msnm, En San Pedro de Casta tambien me dio, pero mas leve.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*LAMBAYEQUE*








Museo Bruning


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Soroche es una palabra de origen quechua que usamos aca para definir el mal de altura, es decir el dolor de cabeza insoportable, mareos, falta de oxigeno y hasta nauseas, que uno siente cuando llega a alturas mayores de los 3000 msnm.
> La ultima vez que me dio Soroche fue cuando estuve en Pastoruri a casi 5000 msnm, En San Pedro de Casta tambien me dio, pero mas leve.


este el soroche dicen que es como cuando uno se marea... nunca me paso... es un mal de que cuando uno vive a poco metros sobre el nivel del mar al llegar a lugares de mas alturas como que les falta el aire...


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*MOLLENDO*


















Terminal terrestre


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> este el soroche dicen que es como *cuando una se marea*... nunca me paso... es un mal de que cuando uno vive a poco metros sobre el nivel del mar al llegar a lugares de mas alturas como que les falta el aire...


jajaja, esta vez no modifique nada, jajaja


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*MOQUEGUA*


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

El fortin esta mostro, pero le falta mas verdor.


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> Soroche es una palabra de origen quechua que usamos aca para definir el mal de altura, es decir el dolor de cabeza insoportable, mareos, falta de oxigeno y hasta nauseas, que uno siente cuando llega a alturas mayores de los 3000 msnm.
> La ultima vez que me dio Soroche fue cuando estuve en Pastoruri a casi 5000 msnm, En San Pedro de Casta tambien me dio, pero mas leve.


Gracias por explicarme  jeje

Wow! Y que moderno es Trujillo! Y con muchos proyectos también..


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*MOYOBAMBA*


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

grg1992 said:


> Gracias por explicarme  jeje
> 
> Wow! Y que moderno es Trujillo! Y con muchos proyectos también..


De nada mi estimado...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

wow demasiadas fotos yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... esta sobre cargado este theard


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Sicreo que si, el fin de la segunda parte creo era para poner nuevas fotos y no para jalar las anteriores del otro thread.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Edited


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Edited


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Listo! Las 30 páginas del thread anterior se convirtieron en sólo 4. Sigan enviando fotos y comentarios, amigos.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

ya este mi comentario NUESTRAS CIUDADES SON HERMOSAS POR SER COLONIALES O POR SU ANTIGUA ARQUICTECTURA a excepcion de lima que tiene lo moderno fucionando sus partes historicas 

En fin una foto de huancayo


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

un dato que lo puse la otra ves

Bueno ojala que sea cierto lo del eficio de arequipa y ojala que tenga buena arquictectura como la villa medica

Bueno en informacion oficial de el fondo mi vivienda construye otiene proyectos de edificios en las siguientes ciudades obviamente lima tambien

*Chimbote- Region Huaraz
*Arequipa
*aunque no lo crean cajamarca 
*Cuzco
*Huancayo
*Trujillo 
*Chiclayo
*Iquitos
*tacna
*Piura
*Callao

me he tomado la molestia de buscar en la pagina fondo mi vivienda


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Osea encima nos van a borrar el otro thread con 500 replies y nos van a terminar bajando como 1000 posts en menos de tres días.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

No, no lo van a borrar. Simplemente lo cerraran, pero los posts seguiran ahi.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Ah ya! mejor así kay:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

EXCELENTE COMPILACION, BUEN TRABAJO A TODOS !


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Oigan ojala y no nos borren los posts, suficiente con los quinientos que nos quitaron, ojala y SkyPeru no lo permita.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Edited


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

no sé por qué pero la verdad no me gustan las residenciales del norte, me parecen muy racargadas y bajas


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Iquitos










Caja municipales de arequipa aunque estas fotos son demasiados grandes las posteo














































todas esas estan ubicadas en diferentes puntos de la ciudad arequipeña


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)




----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

ummm revivo este theard con la caja municipal de huancayo creo que es un edificio nuevo CREO










y cajamrca


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> ummm revivo este theard con la caja municipal de huancayo creo que es un edificio nuevo CREO


jeje bacán la foto


----------



## tecolote (Apr 7, 2005)

QUE BUENAS FOTOS.


----------



## FRANCO16 (May 28, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Gracias por colaborar, GRG! Aquí siguen las fotos.
> 
> *PIMENTEL*
> 
> ...


NO ME GUSTA HUARAZ ES HORRIBLE Y NO SE DE DONDE CHALACO SACA QUE PARECE UNA CIUDAD EUROPEA..MUY TONTO LA VERDAD NO QUIERO DESPRECIAR


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Son 13, no es cierto Sky? Bueno, de todas maneras con eso basta para que Piura se ponga en segundo lugar en las provincias, después de Arequipa, en cuanto al edificio más alto.
> Felipe: si consigues alguna foto donde se pueda ver bien el número de pisos, por favor mándala.


he contado varias veces cuanto mide ese edificio y en todas me ha dado doce...


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*PUCALLPA*


































































































Corte Superior de Ucayali










Central Térmica



*PUERTO MALDONADO*





















*PUNO*






































Vistas de la Plaza de Armas.











































*SATIPO*








Panorámica de esta ciudad de la ceja de selva, a la cual se llega por una excelente carretera asfaltada.



*SULLANA*








Municipalidad provincial










Futuro Coliseo Cerrado


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ya bueno tiene 13, ni para el uno ni para el otro, caso resuelto...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

tarapoto


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

El Hebron -- Chiclayo

Una microempresa que me parecio simpatica.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Chalaco said:


> El Hebron -- Chiclayo
> 
> Una microempresa que me parecio simpatica.


chalaco una pregunta sabes cuando se va terminar el megaplaza chiclayo y tambien que emprezas van a invertir en el megaplaza quisiera saber lo mismo sobre el que se va a construir en arequipa...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

aparte no se quien pueda bajar las imagenes de los saga fallabela de provincias de esta pagina sagafalabella tiendas en provincias


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

El centro comercial de Chiclayo (Real Plaza Chiclayo) tiene que estar listo para Octubre si no me equivoco. La primera piedra se coloco durante el mes que se celebraba el aniversario de Chiclayo. (En Abril)

A lo del centro comercial de Arequipa en JLB no se nada. Justo hace ratito estaba leyendo un diario arequipe~o pero no tenian nada sobre eso.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Saga Falabella Piura










Saga Falabella Chiclayo










Saga Falabella Trujillo


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No sabia que en Trujillo habia tambien un Saga Falabella, aunque se ve bastante pequeño...


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

El Saga de Piura es mas grande q los de trujillo y chiclayo...Por q los otros son express


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Oye pero el de Piura tambien se ve pequeño...


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

El saga de Piura antes q construyan el C.C Plaza del sol tambien era Express pero ahora es como un saga de Lima.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

El de Piura es más grande en comparación con el de Trujillo y Chiclayo.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Si claro el saga de Piura es mas grande!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Es grande pero pequeño.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

puta , porq escluyen el saga de arequipa es a mi parecer mucho mas grande que los del norte porque el q tenemos aca ocupa casi una cuadra tiene un grane estacionamiento privado, es tres pisos (si contamos la parte del sotano donde funciona un supermercado ) cuenta cin cineplanet, burguer ,bla bla bla , es mejor que el de piura chiclayo o trujillo .


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Hay un supermercado en el Saga de Arequipa? Ni sabia..jeje Es Tottus?

Tambien van a construir ese otro mall, verdad? Con Ripley, Metro, Cinemark..etc.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!, ya pues rafo, mucha emocion y alucinacion de tu parte!!!! Yo me emocionare SOLO cuando se lleve a cabo el proyecto Mega PLAZA de Trujillo (que vendria a equivaler al jockey de monterrico un poco mas reducido pero con los mismos rubros) 
por ahora, el proyecto mientras no se inicie, no lo creeré.....


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

No creo que pongan un Hugo Boss, Lacoste, Christian Dior, Nautica, Bally, etc..en Trujillo...sorry, pero lo dudo bastante. Recuerda, Mega Plaza es popular, el Jockey no lo es...


----------



## Carbet (Jun 13, 2005)

HOLA AMIGOS PERUANOS, ESTA INTERESANTE EL TRHEAD, ME GUSTA EL DISEÑO DEL EDIFICIO TRUJILLANO EN CONSTRUCCION, A RPOPOSITO, ME GUSTARIA QUE SE PASARAN POR EL THREAD DE PROYECTOS COLOMBIANOS, OPINARAN Y NOS DIJERAN QUE PROYECTOS LES LLAMA LA ATENCION.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=232956

aH Y ESTA TAMBIEN MUY BONITA LA FOTO DE CALLAO.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Hola Carbet! Bienvenido a Incascrapers! Esos proyectos estan alucinantes! Nosotros no tenemos proyectos arquitectonicos de esa magnitud :sleepy: ...que orgullo para Colombia!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*TRUJILLO*








_Foto: SkyPerú34_










_Foto: SkyPerú34_










_Foto: SkyPerú34_




















_Foto: SkyPerú34_






































































ICPNA


















































Universidad César Vallejo




















Centro comercial











Otras vistas


















_Posts: Flavio_










Sede del Ministerio Público de La Libertad
_Foto: Libidito_










Residencial Monserrate
_Libidito_










_Foto: Libidito_










Universidad César Vallejo
_Foto: Libidito_


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Estan bonitas las fotos de la plaza de Chachapoyas.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

futuro via de tarapoto









una broma


----------



## zid (Dec 24, 2004)

Que bonito es Chachapollas.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

zid said:


> Que bonito es Chacha*pollas*.


chachapoyas.


----------



## zid (Dec 24, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> chachapoyas.


A si, igual me entendio jajajajaja


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

EsSalud Huancayo


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*TUMBES*


















Municipalidad provincial




















Hotel


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

La de Huaraz me gustó.


----------



## Wolmisted (Jul 28, 2005)

asu
en las ultimas fotos se ve la diferencia entre trujillo y las otras ciudades


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

Gracias por las fotos
Sin duda Trujillo es la ciudad más moderna después de Lima


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Klugermann said:


> Gracias por las fotos
> Sin duda Trujillo es la ciudad más moderna después de Lima


nada que ver, es arequipa


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

a decir verdad las ciudades peruanas lloran en comparacion a cualquier ciudad de mas de 300 mil habitantes de colombia o Chile.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Una de las cosas más llamativas de Trujillo es la gran variedad de sus diseños. Se nota que los arquitectos están creando e innovando mucho.


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

Pucha q mi papá se ha ido a Tacna y le dije q le tome fotos a algunos edificios o proyectos buenos q haiga x allá pero se olvido la cámara.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

Bajopontino , estas en lo cierto las ciudades de los otros paises que has nombrado son mucho mas adelantadas que las peruanas de 300,000 habitantes , pero las ciudades peruanas tienen mucho mas potencial , turistico , arqueologico , recursos de agua y energia en la mayoría de los 
casos , ademas de tierras para la agroexportación , y te doy ejemplos
por ejemplo ,Cajamarca tiene un patrimonio cultural incalculable, actualmente debido a su riqueza minera que recien comienza a beneficiarse, tiene 400 millones
de dolares para obras , debido al canon , y asi otros ejemplos , por ejemplo Lambayeque tiene el boom turistico debido al museo de Sipan , Viru e Ica
segun los mismos empresarios ya cuentan con pleno empleo debido a las
agroexportadoras, claro no es lo ideal ese tipo de empleo, pero se está
comenzando por algo, por ejemplo tambien Barranca , practicamente una ciudad olvidada al norte de Lima esta cambiando debido a Caral , el turismo se ha incrementado y eso se ve en la construccion de nuevos hoteles y restaurantes, esperemos que todo siga así para que tal vez dentro de una decada podamos pisarles los talones a esas ciudades y ya no llorar tanto,
ademas las ciudades peruanas cuentan con suficiente energia , la seguridad
esta relativamente bien y recursos hidricos bastante buenos, asi que por recursos no podemos quejarnos , recien salimos
de nuestra guerra interna y ya se ve un buen comienzo.


----------



## Xtremizta (Feb 23, 2010)

sería bueno si se actualiza esto...


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

alaaaa #...

que tal resurreccion... mejor un nuevo thread y close este.


----------



## Xtremizta (Feb 23, 2010)

si de 6 años atrás... ufff... mejor un nuevo!


----------



## AUGUSTITO (Sep 20, 2008)

APOYO LA IDEA DE CERRAR ESTE E INICIAR UNO NUEVO


----------



## Vlady123 (Jan 3, 2011)

AUGUSTITO said:


> APOYO LA IDEA DE CERRAR ESTE E INICIAR UNO NUEVO


+1000000


----------



## vial12 (Dec 7, 2010)

[B said:


> Trujillo_Rocks[/B];70254557]alaaaa #...
> 
> que tal resurreccion... mejor un nuevo thread y close este.


Si continuan o habren otro avisen para ver ams ..
gracias
Saludos:cheers:


----------

